# Is there anywhere to find plans for a 5+hp stirling engines?



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

I've been trying to find plans to build a large, i.e. not a toy, stirling engines but after several days of searching I've got nothing. I don't necessary need complete machine drawing (although it would be great to have them) but I need something which can at least show me how.

Does anyone where to find something?


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

SIGH. . . just like my search online, nothing. . .


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Be nice if something does come up though, a 5 hp Stirling engine would be pretty useful!


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

you know a 5 hp stirling is pretty Big size wise.
You won't find any plans.
there are a few folks both here and abroad which have made 5 hp stirlings.
you probably seen there vids on you tube if you've been searching.
Your best bet is to scale up a small stirling design.

You can also contact Andy Ross, hes one of the best stirling engine builders his youtube user name is aross345. He should have plans and kits for sale.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

||Downhome|| said:


> you know a 5 hp stirling is pretty Big size wise.
> You won't find any plans.
> there are a few folks both here and abroad which have made 5 hp stirlings.
> you probably seen there vids on you tube if you've been searching.
> ...


Thanks for the help. Size isn't an issue I have 17 acres I just want one which can be expected to do some work, not a toy.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

http://www.stirlingengine.com/product/84


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

if i might ask, what do you want to power with it?
what will you fuel it with?


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

What you want is plans for one of the old Ericcson cycle pumps that used wood or whatever to pump water on a farm. Same concept as a stirling, but upsized and more robust.


----------



## buenijo (Jun 14, 2012)

watcher said:


> I've been trying to find plans to build a large, i.e. not a toy, stirling engines but after several days of searching I've got nothing. I don't necessary need complete machine drawing (although it would be great to have them) but I need something which can at least show me how.
> 
> Does anyone where to find something?


If you're considering wood or other sources of biomass to fuel such an engine, then consider gasification. I'm throwing it out just in case you're not yet aware of it. See allpowerlabs.com and vulcangasifier.com for two examples.


----------



## DiyStirlingGuy (Jan 9, 2013)

DIY Stirling Engine has a page on Stirling engine generators. There is a link to a book about a 5hp Stirling engine about half way down the page.

Good luck!

P.S. Please share your project if you build this engine.


----------

